# The sea has many voices 1979



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Bit far-fetched but still nostalgic...


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Remember it well. I used this film when giving publicity talks to Yacht Clubs and others.

David

+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Just noticed a walk on cameo part by Terry Slack towards the end !

David

+


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

I use this one too in my historical talks, as well as the older one from the early 1960s, 'Ship to Shore'. Good to see a young Terry Slack too. Other videos of the service can be found on the GKA website at https://portisheadradio.godaddysites.com/videos 

Larry +


----------

